# FRED FINISHED 80th IN NATIONALS



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Finally my suffering is over....

Fred made 63rd today in the last 3 races of the Optimist national Championship. With this result he finished the Championship with the "big boys" placing 80th of 100.

A shy result, but honourable, I obviously was expecting better, but....but considering he is one of the youngest, (I am not sure but the youngest best placed I believe), not to bad...

He was not sad with the result, he not only beat the 20 behind him, he beat the other 400 or so kids that never made it to the finals...he said he loved the gathering with all other kids, specially because he met many good looking girls, or so I was told....

Fred now ranks 80 in the class, I am very proud. 

Next year he will do better for sure. Still no Sebastien Ziegelmeyer for him, as we agreed the boat would come with 50th or less. But he wants a new sail and mast. I will buy it.

Thanks to all who supported my son, I will ask him to come here and tell you guys about his feat and personally thank you.

Thanks

Alex


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Alex-

Oh well, he definitely deserves the new sail and mast...  Tell him I said congrats..


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

Alex and Fred -- Congrats, Fred! Considering that you were up against all those olders kids, you did us all proud. Next year, you will do better for sure, but this is a great start for you. You and your dad deserve to be proud. Congrats again!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Way to go Fred...better next year and on to the Oympics!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

oh oh...

I think you are on the edge of Fred's wrath....

I don't know if he can photoshop..but once home..I will teach him a few tricks....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Way to go Fred. Very respectable showing for your first year.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## byrondv (Jan 6, 2007)

Congrats Fred!

It sounds like you did exceptionally well, and I think it is safe to say we are all in awe of your sailing skills.


----------



## Gary M (May 9, 2006)

Great job Fred, noone else here can say they they are in the top 80 sailors in their country. And hey if we were perfect first ime out it would be no fun finding ways to make our selves better.

Good Luck and keep having fun.

Gary


----------



## danjarch (Jun 18, 2007)

*                 *
*!!! WAY TO GO, FRED !!!*
*                 *


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Good job, Fred. We are all very proud of you. We continue to watch your exploits with great interest.


----------



## 6string (Oct 19, 2006)

Congrats Fred ! 

You showed up and did the best you could. Many didn't even show up, and you beat 20 that did. The fun begins now in learning how to move up in the fleet. You'll do it.

If you or your dad ever come to WI, let me know, We'll get you into some OPTI races here.

Jeff


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Well done, Fred. Now my son wants to "meet the boy who can sail a boat that fast"...


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> ...specially because he met many good looking girls....


And at the end of the day, isn't that what it's all about? He's a fast learner.


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

Another way to look at it:

You also finished in front of all the millions of kids who didn't even enter... 




Way to go Fred!!!! very respectable finish this year, looking forward to your improvements in the years to come!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Congratulations Fred. That's a super effort for anyone. 
My first national titles (not in optimists) I came 2nd last of 60 boats, I was 12. By the time I was 18 I was winning. You will do the same.

Best pieces of advice I can give are practice, practice, pratice. Always trust your inner voice, even if it is proven wrong, with experience, soon it will win you races.

When I saw your results I read you came 1st out of 20 boats, great stuff.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

Giulietta said:


> Finally my suffering is over....
> 
> Fred made 63rd today in the last 3 races of the Optimist national Championship. With this result he finished the Championship with the "big boys" placing 80th of 100.
> 
> ...


I saw him sailing your big boat in that video that you linked and he obviously has a good feel for the wind/wheel.

Congratulations. Unfortunately, I can't get my son interested in racing. Maybe somewhere down the line.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Fred's results on the 9 races done are:

Race 1 - 64th
Race 2 - 81st
Race 3 - 69th

Total points 214 of a total of 300. 

All his buddies from CNL, (Clube Naval Lisboa) scored. He was 5th from his club, also the 3rd youngest and the youngest best placed.

Daddy decided to look for a boat for Fred...considering buying in the US or Canada...(just to be different) any recommendations??


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

You're a great Dad, Fred's ready for a bigger challenge and there are plenty of choices for his next boat. Check out the Laser by Vanguard - same mfgr as the Opti, produced in my neighborhood and the next logical step up.

I'm curious Giu . . . is that an oxygen respirator Fred has in your avatar?


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> I'm curious Giu . . . is that an oxygen respirator Fred has in your avatar?


It's probably a modern European wine delivery system, in this case a nice Dao.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

TrueBlue said:


> I'm curious Giu . . . is that an oxygen respirator Fred has in your avatar?


Thanks for the link I will check that.

That is a hose that connects to the back of his life vest, to a incorporated blader that has iced water, or juice. This way he can drink while sailing.

Altough a nice Dão as Val suggested would be my choice...not his...not yet...    What about a nice Bairrada??? That's what you had in my house, Marc.

Here more detailed photos of my HERO!!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Ahh... it's like a Camelbak hydration system.... Very cool.


----------



## tenuki (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.teamvanguard.com/2007/boats/Laser/default.htm


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Altough a nice Dão as Val suggested would be my choice...not his...not yet...    What about a nice Bairrada??? That's what you had in my house, Marc.


Let me know if you are stopping in Toronto, and I'll show you a nice Bairrada. I have a vertical flight of Perquita going back to 1977 and ports older than you!


----------

